# Start-up cost?



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Would anyone know what the cost would be to start up some bee hives for honey for the family and to sell some at farmers markets? Also how mazny would be safeciant?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You may want to do a search for this subject as I know I recently read a thread with this question. There was a lot of great info on that thread, too!!
Catherine


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

About $350.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

I used outdoor plywood (1 sheet) , one 1x12, and 4 2x6's to make two top bar hives.
The packaged bees cost a couple hundred.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

So I am guessing one hive would provide anuff honey for a small family?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Here are a few links from questions very similar to yours - lots of good info:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=334726

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=230551

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=217599

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=224600


I'll just add two things:
1) Costs can vary widely. A "start up" kit can easily cost $300-$400, but it can be inexpensive to build your own Top Bar Hives and catching swarms is free.

2) Check out a local bee club. Find a nearby beekeeper and ask to see his/her hives - most beekeepers are happy to do so. A lot of beekeeping is location-specific, so local beekeepers can provide you with info on what works best in your area:
http://www.wvbeekeepers.org/Associations.html


----------

